# Gay Education



## blueeyes (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PooEhBxh0NY

i found this hilarious AND educational.
it clears up alot of misconceptions about us homos.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 25, 2009)

Good video, but it was done already.  http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=49706


----------



## blueeyes (Oct 25, 2009)

whoops, my bad.
 how do u delete a thread? can threads be deleted?


----------



## Dass (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, that was thoroughly useless.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 25, 2009)

I lol'd


----------



## blueeyes (Oct 27, 2009)

OK, i failed...
Here i found this, and it still relates to this thread....
http://www.ualberta.ca/dept/health/public_html/healthinfo/Decisions/orientation.htm
its boring, and its not a video... but its still educational, and about sexual orientation...
there are also links discussing self-esteem, coming out (of the closet), and even sexual connections to certain drugs, on this page. Enjoy.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 27, 2009)

needs more sarcasm


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Oct 29, 2009)

THE MORE YOU KNOW.


----------

